# Best Movies of Ben Stiller?



## tisha_b (Mar 16, 2009)

Which is your favourite    Ben Stiller movie??


----------



## Mary Hoffman (Mar 16, 2009)

Beyond question - Zoolander!


----------



## BookStop (Mar 16, 2009)

He's kind of wacky, huh? The only movies I can really rmember that I would call 'Ben Stiller' movies are *Zoolander* (my fav), _Tropic Thunder_, _Night at the Museum_, and...oh, I can't rmember..then one where he wants to get married and his father-in-law to be was Deniro..
Ok, _Meet the Parents_, also funny.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 17, 2009)

Another vote for _Zoolander_.  I'm slightly obsessed by that movie, which is kind of strange since I refused to see it when it was i the theaters.  Then I stumbled on it on cable, sat and watched, and laughed and laughed and laughed.  It might even be brilliant, it's so funny.

Of course, there is also the fact that Owen Wilson is in it.  But that's just me. 

I also liked _Night at the Museum_ quite a bit and am looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Mar 17, 2009)

_Starsky & Hutch_.


----------



## Urien (Mar 17, 2009)

Zoolander. Stumbled across it by accident and unlike most comedy films is funny (and original) the whole way through. One of my favourite comedy films.


----------



## ktabic (Mar 17, 2009)

_There's Something About Mary_


----------



## Moonbat (Mar 17, 2009)

Mystery Men


----------



## Interference (Mar 17, 2009)

_Zoolander_.  Absolutely.  Watched it with my then-gf expecting to hate it.  It got me straight away.  Bought the DVD.  Haven't seen the Actors In Viet Nam one yet, tho'.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 17, 2009)

I would say *Meet the Parents* first, and then *Dodgeball*.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Mar 17, 2009)

Something about Mary (Me)

Meet the Parents (Me and Missus)

Night in the Museum (Family)


----------



## MattyB (Mar 18, 2009)

I was someone who just couldn't get into Zoolander. But I would say Tropic Thunder or Met the Parents.


----------



## jojajihisc (Mar 19, 2009)

Reality Bites


----------



## biodroid (Mar 19, 2009)

Tropic Thunder and Night at the Museum


----------



## tisha_b (Mar 23, 2009)

i think after hearing so much at the movie zoolander ....i think i must watch it...


----------



## Cayal (Mar 24, 2009)

Meet the Parents would be my vote.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Mystery Men....

because he's soooo angry! 

Night at the Museum comes in close.


----------



## jojajihisc (Mar 24, 2009)

jojajihisc said:


> Reality Bites



Changed to *Flirting With Disaster*. Forgot about that one.


----------



## john4 (May 21, 2009)

I like Tropic Thunder and theres something about mary


----------



## Hilarious Joke (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, Sir John the 4th, the Great Registered User of May of Oh Nine!


----------



## devilsgrin (May 27, 2009)

got to be Zoolander....with an honourable mention to Meet the Fockers and Night at the Museum...

Zoolander is also the best movie that Will Ferrell is in. 
I think apart from everything else, its the cameos... Zoolander is a cameo-fest


----------



## Grimward (May 27, 2009)

I'm with ktabic and ST; he's hysterical in _*There's Something About Mary*_.


----------



## Kasabian (Jun 17, 2009)

Barring Zoolander, it's usually the people around him who are funny and he kinda plays the 'normal' person.


----------



## sdorot (Jun 23, 2009)

Zoolander!!!  My favorite!!  The first time I saw it I absolutely hated it, and then I watched it again and loved it, and everytime I watch it, it gets better and better.  It is absolutely hilarious and Stiller does a great job as male model Derek Zoolander.


----------



## UltraCulture (Jun 23, 2009)

Zoolander followed by Dodgeball.


----------

